# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Εκτροφή καρδερίνας!!!!

## mitsman

Σιγουρα οπως βλεπω,ολοι μας ειμαστε κατα τις αιχμαλωσιας αγριων πουλιων και επομενως κ της καρδερινας!
 Καλως η κακως αυτο το υπεροχο πουλακι βρισκεται στα κλουβια παρα παρα παρα πολλων!κ το 99,9% αυτων ειναι αγρια!
 Μια λυση λοιπον δεν θα ηταν η εκτροφη της?μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε ετσι ωστε να βοηθησουμε αυτους που ενδιαφερονται???να πουμε για διατροφη ανα περιοδο,κλουβια,φωτισμους,  ερμοκρεσιες κλπ.!!!εχει καποιος τετοιες γνωσεις???

----------


## jk21

στην κατευθυνση αυτη δημητρη ηδη υπαρχουν καποιες δημοσιευσεις και ανεξαρτητα που δεν εκτρεφω ,μικρη συνεισφορα στην προσπαθεια αυτη ηταν και η συνταγη που ειχα ανεβασει.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...360#post305360

κατι επισης ετοιμαζω εδω και καιρο για το μελλον αλλα οι διαχειριστικες αλλα και οικογενειακες  υποχρεωσεις  μου το εχουν καθυστερησει.δεν θελω να ειναι κατι βιαστικο.αφορα την διατροφη των πουλιων αυτων στη φυση κατι που νομιζω οτι αποτελει βασικο παραγοντα της στηριξης της υπαρχουσας επιτυχημενης αναπαραγωγης στην αιχμαλωσια.ασχετα αν ηθελα να ξεκινησει αυτη η αναπαραγωγη καποτε με τον τροπο που ξεκινησε ,διχως τους κανονες που ισχυουν στην ευρωπη,ασχετα με τα πουλακια που θυσιαστηκαν γιαυτο,ειναι πια υπαρκτη και μπορει να γινει μεσο για την μειωση της αιχμαλωσιας νεων πουλιων απο τη φυση.σοβαρη μειωση ομως μπορει να υπαρξει μονο μεσα απο μεσοπροθεσμη διαπαιδαγωγιση των νεων στο χωρο για το θεμα αυτο.το διαδικτυο μπορει να βοηθησει κατι που καποτε ηταν ανεφικτο.σε αυτη την κατευθυνση κινειται απο την αρχη δημιουργιας του το παρον φορουμ.με χαρα περιμενουμε αρθρα και συμμετοχη ανθρωπων (υπαρχουν ηδη εδω μεσα) που εχουν επιτυχιες σε αυτη την εκτροφη και αποδοκιμαζουν την συλληψη καθε νεου πουλιου .η αρθρογραφια χωρις στηριξη ιδεων πουλοπιασιματος ειναι απολυτα αποδεκτη απο τους κανονες .η παρουσιαση ιθαγενων πουλιων ομως εδω μεσα καθως και η συζητηση για προβληματα τους ή αναγκες τους θα γινετε παντοτε με την επιδειξη δαχτυλιδιου. ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη της διαχειρησης οχι να μην βοηθησει πουλακια πιασμενα που θα το εχουν αναγκη (καθε μηνυμα περναει απο ελεγχο και οποτε κρινουμε οτι πρεπει το εμφανιζουμε παντα) αλλα να προωθησει την εκτροφη μονο πουλιων γεννημενων σε κλουβι.επισης να γνωριζεις οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο νομικα να συζητας και να προβαλλεις πληροφοριες για πιασμενα πουλια.ακομα και τα εκτροφης μεχρι να αποφασισουν τα ατομα του χωρου να πιεσουν οργανωμενα το κρατος (που το απασχολουν αλλα θεματα και δεν θα τρεξει απο μονο του) για μια νομιμη εκτροφη και κει τα πραγματα ειναι μπερδεμενα.

----------


## nikosman

αντε ρε παιδια και κατι για αυτα τα υπεροχα πουλια !!!!


εγω θα ξεκινησω λεγοντας οτι θελουν το ελαχιστο μια ζευγαρωστρα το καθενα για να ζησουν και οχι μικρα κλουβια που βλεπω στους περισσοτερους !
και για ζευγάρωμα το ελαχιστον του μετρου!!! 
και να μην ερχονται καθολου σε επαφη με τα περιττώματα τους  !
καθαρισμα καθε δυο μερες το πολυ.

----------


## mitsman

κ.Δημητρη πιστευω να ξερετε οτι εχω διαβασει την συνταγη σας για αυτη την αυγοτροφη κ οχι μονο την εχω διαβασει αλλα την φτιαχνω χωρις σαλιγκαρι για τα καναρινια μου κ την δινω σε ενα θειο μου που αγορασε (ο θεος να το κανει) ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες εκτροφης!
 Να σημειωσω πως ουτε εγω εκτρεφω!
απο τα ελαχιστα που ξερω και οχι τεκμηριωμενα,ειναι πως στη διατροφη τους χρειαζονται ενα αναριθμητο ποσο σπορων!που απο αυτα που εχω βρει κ διαβαζω,στην φυση παντα θα βρισκει κατι παραπανω!μεγαλα κλουβια και ειδικα για ζευγαρωστρες απο μετρου κ πανω!απιστευτη καθαριοτητα!
 Πιστευω οτι η καθαριοτητα κ η ανεση χωρου ειναι κατι που λιγο πολυ το ξερουμε ομως ολοι μας,ακομη κ εγω!εκει νοιζω που χρειαζομαστε τα φωτα σας ιδιαιτερως ειναι στη διατροφη!!!κ βεβαια τα υπολοιπα που ειχα πει κ παραπανω,ωρες φωτισμου,θερμοκρασια κλπ.
Με δαχτυλιδια τι γινεται στις καρδερινες εκτροφης?μπαινουν διαφορετικα απο οτι στα καναρινια?οχι σε διαμετρο!στα αναγραφομενα στοιχεια!
 Μακαρι να υπαρξουν καποιοι που να μπορουν κ κυριως να θελουν να μας βοηθησουν!!!

----------


## xXx

Νίκο μεταφέρω το κείμενο αυτούσιο επειδή δεν μπορούνε να το δούνε μέλη τα οποία δεν έχουνε κάνει register

----------


## jk21

η πολυ καλη δουλεια του ΝΙΚΟΥ  (παιανα)  για την οποια αναφερη πιο πανω ο βασιλης ,μεταφερεθηκε  απο εμενα τελικα εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...AC%CE%BD%CF%89
 σαν νεο θεμα γιατι πιστευω το αξιζει! καλε μου φιλε ευχαριστουμε !

----------

